# Tarping FHA House



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

Good Afternoon,

Issue resolved.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

Think you should call a roofer or someone who knows what they are doing. Taking advice from a forum on a job like this could cost you.


----------



## CSREO (Jun 16, 2012)

If it is just a sun room, and the originaly property has a door that can still close off seperate from the sun room, I would bid to demo it. It is probably the cheapest way for them to get rid of the problem. Building a new roof would cost more, and tarping it will probably not work unless you frame up something with some slope to it, which again will cost $ and then they may hold you liable if that leaks.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

72opp said:


> Good Afternoon,
> 
> I am looking for some advice on tarping an FHA loan home. PM if you have some experience or feel like you can share some of your knowledge.
> 
> ...


Is it up to code? If not, bid to demolish.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

MN is very particular on their regs. 
I doubt that unless you are a licensed roofer you would be able to do more than tarp it.
If they want it repaired you'd better call a roofer. Make sure you get at least 50% of the job up front too. 
Jobs like that have a bad habit of not paying.
The 50% down requirement will send the national/regional price shopping too.
I always figured good riddance. I didn't want the head ache.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2011)

1) You have to be a licensed roofer in MN or a Licensed General.

2) If you do not show an active roof leak and I mean water dripping inside than you are just risking a chargeback. "I've known crews to carry around a water bottle just for these circumstances---just saying"

3) If you say there is no roof leak found active and ANOTHER crew shows water dripping inside then guess what....you pay for the roof yourself with most nationals.

4) If you say there is an active roof leak show the leaking water and have the licensed roofer bid to fix. 

5) Till you get your license you can't demo 

6) Notify the building inspector to see if a permit was pulled when it was built and if not then it has to be removed....yep had to remove a 12x36 built on addition with plumbing and electrical due to no permits from the homeowner.

7) Good luck

p.s. listen when these companies issue a "check for active roof leak" work order then there is someone or something going on....you might think there isn't but there is... just saying again


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2011)

Nothing like a Catch 22!

If you do report an active roof leak they will ask you to remedy it. If you don't report an active roof leak they will likely charge you back for the entire roof cost once Joe Contractor shows up and shows them there is indeed an active roof leak. 

Personally what I would do (and take this with a grain of salt)- I would make damn sure that I have pictures that DO SHOW AN ACTIVE ROOF LEAK (as mentioned in post above...can be done), and beyond that I would decline to do any repairs or tarping. Worded in a legal manner that shows you cannot legally perform the necessary work due to licensing restraints in place by your state. This way you have made them fully aware that there is indeed an issue, and you cannot be responsible for any damages because you are not a licensed roofer as required by your particular state statutes.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2011)

thank you for your input.


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

I can take a look at it if it's in the Twin Cities metro.


----------

